# Leopard gecko breading pair full setup for sale



## edlovesandree (Aug 27, 2008)

2 breeding leopard geckos for sale. complete with 2ft viv, heat mat, dimming thermostat, snake cave (females favourite place), cave, water dish and light bulb.

Female is albino. she has a lovely temperment. eats from the hand. loves to be handled.

male is a golden yellow colour. he will eat from the hand. he has a lovely temperment but he doesnt like to be handled for long (gets figity)

i have had 14 eggs this year and hatched all 14. she will be ready to lay about march 09 time, where she should lay about 16 + eggs.

i have to sell them as i am moving and unfortunatly i dont have the space to keep them anymore.

any questions just drop me a line or email me on [email protected] 
.


----------



## stu203 (Apr 26, 2010)

how much.. what colours.... were u live


----------



## sharmanreptiles (May 2, 2010)

hi would be intrested in tese can u email me the details at sharmansreptiles.com


----------

